# Prizes and Awards fro ACTHA Trail rides



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

ACTHA’S CURRENT PRIZE AND AWARDS THAT ARE AVAILABLE FOR OUR AFFILIATES ARE AS FOLLOWS….this will be updated from time to time.

1-ALL RIDES will receive the Cavallo $200 in gift certificates. These will be sent or awarded in PLEASURE in denominations of $75 for 1st Pleasure, $50 for 2nd, and $25 each for 3,4,5. 
In addition the high team winner between Open, Pleasure AND Junior will get a Cavallo cap, brush and fly mask (and additional $40+ value)! ...IE *The Cavallo Award!*
The certificates will be redeemable at www.cavallo-inc.com where our winners will find all sorts of interesting and the latest in everything from fly masks (that can be worn while riding), to everything you could want for hoof and leg care to the newest modern saddle pad for horses and riders who are very serious about their sport. 
Cavallo in their generosity, realizes once our winners see their stuff they will most likely see other items and they get "I the wants”. So each gift certificate will come with a one time "roam the store" and get 50% of anything you purchase (or the the $$$ amount of their certificate...WHICHEVER IS GREATER!) Are these nice people or what!?

*(ALSO NOTE ALL ACTHA AFFILIATES CAN PURCHASE ANY PRODUCT FROM CAVALLO'S PRODUCT LINE AT ANY TIME....EITHER FOR THEIR RIDES OR THEIR PERSONAL USE FOR 50% OFF!)*

2- Trail Blazer Magazine has become a very active sponsor of ACTHA. Their cover story on ACTHA (August Issue) coming out soon, prompted a much closer review of what ACTHA is all about. This prompted a relationship whereby ACTHA discovered what Trail Blazer is all about. This 31 year old publication with the best graphics in the industry is now available to all ACTHA at 50% off, but for competitors we will be awarding the current issue at the ride and a 1 year subscription to places 1-6 in both open and pleasure and Junior.($35 value) Our current allotment is 500 free subs per year and if more become available we will expand to as many participants as possible.Feel free to use another if you wish for a “special prize” ie someone comes off in the water, gets lost etc….
In addition at your request Trail Blazer will send you, the affiliate, a box of issues of Trail Blazers for display and take home items to be scattered around at the awards and briefing sessions...hopefully they will all be the AUGUST 2009 ISSUE! Request same by emailing  [email protected]

3-Trail Town USA is a new web site destination with 500 pages of content designed specifically to address every facet of trail riding. From articles to clothing to where to ride to how to ride...you name it- it's in those 500 pages! It requires an annual paid fee of $60 to belong to the web site and sponsors pay big bucks to advertise on it. It launches in September 09 and has 7,000+ members already. ACTHA is a corporate sponsor which means we are on a banner on EVERY PAGE OF THE WEB SITE. In addition YOUR rides will appear on the calendar pages of the web site...free. (You'll need to check and post them or make any corrections to my feeble attempts to do same).

Currently as you know ACTHA members are entitled to one year free Charter Memberships...this will end soon. When it does TTUSA will gift a free membership to all 6 places of open and pleasure.
Should the winner already be a member her/his dues for the following year will be credited.

This promises to become a major destination site for all trail riders and we are quite excited about our affiliation...ACTHA is and will be the only corporate sponsor on TTUSA in our category.

Lastly our TEXAS rides get all the above and wonderful decorative saddle pads from local manufacturer Mayatex. (Valued at $150-$225 each!). We regret Mayatex hasn't got the capacity to expand this generous gifting to our out of Texas affiliates....but we're working on it!!!!!!!!!!!!

So now you all have a standard of what you can expect for your rides from ACTHA in the way of awards and prizes. You now have an OPPORTUNITY to make your rides burst with additional awards, door prizes for attendance and special raffle items by getting local sponsor support and good will as well! Our goal and hopefully your is to get awards, gifts and prizes for every participant at least in the amount of their entry fee.

We're not stopping here...not by a long shot! Call it providence, serendipity or just pure plain luck! One of our wonderful Missouri Affiliates, Cindy Carr ([email protected] ) copied above) has signed on with ACTHA to be our "PROMOTIONAL DIRECTOR"! Cindy has years of experience in the industry as in both being a representative for large companies looking to sponsor companies like ours and also as a concern looking for sponsors. WHAT A DEAL...RIGHT IN OUR OWN STABLE! We welcome as I am sure you all do this valuable member of the ACTHA team. Send Cindy any "ins" or sponsors ideas you might have. Obviously the more good sponsors, the more prizes, the more rides and riders, the more proceeds for our causes and enjoyment for all!

 In this way our "giving can be fun" theme continues to spread though the rides and eventually filters to Horse Rescues and Charities in dire need. ACTHA and YOU become the CONDUIT. Our sponsors the MUSCLE. And our wonderful riders and members the ENGINE. 

Great stuff....LETS MAKE IT WORK!!! 

Best to all and thank you for all you do for ACTHA, your own causes and TRAIL RIDING!!!
Time to saddle up!


----------

